# 6-spd Maxima



## Tim Helms (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm trying to fined a wrecked 02 or newer 6-spd Maxima with a good engine and transmission to put in a different type of vehicle. The insurance websites won't let me in without paying big membership fees and the junk yards will only sell me parts. Dose anyone have any suggestions or know anyone with a wrecked maxima or a salvage licence that can keep an eye out for one.

I'm stuck in Del Rio TX but willing to travel long distance to pick it up.
Any help would be appreciated.

Tim
406 868-0137


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

www.car-part.com ?


----------

